# lenovo ideapad y580 or asus k55vm sx086d



## Harshil Anghan (Jun 23, 2012)

I know Lenovo got better graphics and cpu from below links

 but can anyone tell me difference between i7 3rd generation and i7 3rd fgeneration quad core processor I'm newbie in this all stuffs

 and I also wanna know the price of ideapad y580 in India particularly in Surat

here are links for both

IdeaPad Y580 Specs, Reviews, & Latest News | Lenovo | The Verge

Lenovo


Asus

Asus K55VM-SX086D / 3rd Generation Core i7 / 8 GB / 1 TB / Free DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook




and do Asus have Turbo like Lenovo is having? ??


pls help I wanna buy from between this 2 ..


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 26, 2012)

Dell inspiron SE is a better option than the above two.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 12, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Dell inspiron SE is a better option than the above two.


Don't guide OP wrong....
GTX660HD 7730m
BlurayNormal Optical
FHDHD
JBL 2.1(1-Sub woofer)Skullcandy

So @OP go for Lenovo y580!!!! and tell me the price u will pay for the lappy!!


----------



## har (Jul 12, 2012)

@aroraanant--Please reason WHY inspiron is better ? You cant because there isnt any reason 

Its pretty clear:lenevo y580>>samsung 550p>>>>>>>>>inspiron 15r se

But the samsung is much cheaper. Inspiron not worth it in any case !!

For ultimate gaming go y580. Else 550p will do the job at a cheaper rate.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 13, 2012)

No doubt that the Lenovo one has better specs but we have to look at the other things also apart from the specs like A.S.S. and build quality.Build quality of the current Lenovo laptops is poor so I doubt about this one also.And we all know that their ASS is pathetic.
And the post is more than 2 weeks old.
Now there is Samsung 550p also which seems to be good.


----------



## rider (Jul 13, 2012)

ideapad y580 is not launched in india, as per the US retail price base model would cost $1499 (75k approx)


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 13, 2012)

OP- Tell us your budget, we will suggest you the best laptops available in your budget.


----------



## rachitsaran (Jul 18, 2012)

My budget is 50-60K.
Pretty much the same confusion as of OP.
No HP Puhlease.
Asus one seems to be quite a kickass laptop.


----------



## ToxicSerpentz (Jul 18, 2012)

CES 2012 - New Products from Lenovo - Tablets - Laptops- Desktops - New Technologies (IN)

check this out,turns out it will launch in india. Nothing much is revealed so I have no idea how long you may have to wait. Maybe someone else might know more.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 19, 2012)

rachitsaran said:


> My budget is 50-60K.
> Pretty much the same confusion as of OP.
> No HP Puhlease.
> Asus one seems to be quite a kickass laptop.



There are better option available than asus.
I suggest you to have a look at Samsung 550P, the one with i7 costs 57k in local market.
Or can have a look at this too Sony VAIO E Series SVE14A16FN, it costs lil bit more than your budget but its really good.


----------



## rachitsaran (Jul 23, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/160504-advice-assembling-rig.html#post1711586

The thread regarding my query ... have moved from laptop to desktop ... 
Still, suggestions appreciated ...


----------



## chinmaya (Jul 23, 2012)

rachitsaran said:


> My budget is 50-60K.
> Pretty much the same confusion as of OP.
> No HP Puhlease.
> Asus one seems to be quite a kickass laptop.



i u want gud ASS go with dell....... surely better than samsung


----------

